# Angry About Being Unemployed *Warning Rant*



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Near graduating and I've been trying really hard to find work. I haven't just been sitting on my butt. I've called hiring managers directly and went in person to places. I've had me resume edited. I have experience. I've tried making money using internet businesses and what not and none of it works for me. I've realized to make money freelancing you have to be good with people. I'm extremely secretive, hate marketing, hate media, like staying to myself, I'm just am not good at it. 

I think what makes me most angry is people in the baby boomer generation giving advice on the internet or my grandparents/ privileged cousins going on about their opportunities, SHUT UP, is really all I want to tell them. They have no idea what it's like to grow up in a world where all the freaking adults lied to you since you were a kid saying go to college and you can be whatever you want. For them, it was possible, but now a degree is no novelty. Also mad because I'm sick and I'm struggling to pay medical bills, graduate, and move back into an apartment.

Last thing, really really mad about my biochemistry degree (not easy to get at all) which can't get me jobs. My grandpa says I just chose the wrong thing and I'd seriously like to flip him off because I'm one of those people that tend to think anything STEM is the most valuable. I'm extremely pissed off about my cousins, livid, one of them is a drama major and the other is in journalism. IMO I think these are bogus career fields, but apparently they might be finding work, but then somehow things always came easy for them. They grew up with everything handed to them while I grew up like trash and had to work twenty times harder. If I sound bitter I think I have every dang right to be. I work my a off and they skate through life while my grandparents brag and praise them for getting everything they want without even trying. Anyway, sorry for the rant. It's like 10:18 at night and I'm miserable because every night I go to bed wondering when I'm going to get out of this 3 year nightmare that has become my life. 
*I apologize for the horrible grammar, dead tired.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

When you get a job that pays well as biochemistry does but it's limited, you have to move to where the jobs are at. If you're OK with that, look for jobs out of your state and see if you can get a phone/web interview.


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

nubly said:


> When you get a job that pays well as biochemistry does but it's limited, you have to move to where the jobs are at. If you're OK with that, look for jobs out of your state and see if you can get a phone/web interview.


Nubly is right. Biochemistry is an amazing career field but it is very competitive. You will need a lot of work/volunteering experience, references, and be willing to relocate to wherever employers are. Try looking for jobs outside of your area. Even if you cannot find a job relating to biochemistry any job is better than nothing.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

You said you have experience, so how did you get those jobs??

I understand your frustration. College is a scam. I think everyone with a biochem degree pursues pharmacy school. A lot of STEM degrees are useless with just a bachelors. People lied to you. College is a ****ing joke. Getting a job is all about being good with people and knowing people. Impossible with severe SA. I'm just giving up and becoming homeless or bumming off my parents. I don't even want a job. Work is slavery.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

JD91 said:


> Near graduating and I've been trying really hard to find work. I haven't just been sitting on my butt. I've called hiring managers directly and went in person to places. I've had me resume edited. I have experience. I've tried making money using internet businesses and what not and none of it works for me. I've realized to make money freelancing you have to be good with people. I'm extremely secretive, hate marketing, hate media, like staying to myself, I'm just am not good at it.
> 
> I think what makes me most angry is people in the baby boomer generation giving advice on the internet or my grandparents/ privileged cousins going on about their opportunities, SHUT UP, is really all I want to tell them. They have no idea what it's like to grow up in a world where all the freaking adults lied to you since you were a kid saying go to college and you can be whatever you want. For them, it was possible, but now a degree is no novelty. Also mad because I'm sick and I'm struggling to pay medical bills, graduate, and move back into an apartment.
> 
> ...


Jeeezzz!! i'm sorry for hearing this.. I really am. 3 years?? Oh my gawd. I almost committed suicide one day because i hadn't gotten a job for 3 months!

I can not even imagine what it's like to have to deal with this 'worrying' for that such a long amount of time.

Biochem, was something a friend of mine had gotten a Masters Degree in. But she only acquired her first job in La Jolla because her father was some big hooty-hoot at UCSD. Otherwise, i think she would have been out of luck.

You made it this far, OP, you might as well keep doing the footwork. And you know what? This place is as good as any to rant.

:hug


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> You said you have experience, so how did you get those jobs??
> 
> I understand your frustration. College is a scam. I think everyone with a biochem degree pursues pharmacy school. A lot of STEM degrees are useless with just a bachelors. People lied to you. College is a ****ing joke. Getting a job is all about being good with people and knowing people. Impossible with severe SA. I'm just giving up and becoming homeless or bumming off my parents. I don't even want a job. Work is slavery.


I got those jobs (volunteer positions) by writing professors. One decided to give me a chance and because I did a decent job he sent me to a research trip with a 4000 stipend. Then I knew another professor from my class and because I knew him I ended up volunteering in a lab I wasn't trying to volunteer in. Basically, I only got somewhere when I wasn't trying, got lucky, or knowing someone lol.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

ie


thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Jeeezzz!! i'm sorry for hearing this.. I really am. 3 years?? Oh my gawd. I almost committed suicide one day because i hadn't gotten a job for 3 months!
> 
> I can not even imagine what it's like to have to deal with this 'worrying' for that such a long amount of time.
> 
> ...


^I'm barely graduating this MayI meant I've been sick for 3 years, not without a job. I've been looking for a month, but I've tried clinical labs several months back with no luck. I don't have a license and a degree doesn't help without a license .


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

nubly said:


> When you get a job that pays well as biochemistry does but it's limited, you have to move to where the jobs are at. If you're OK with that, look for jobs out of your state and see if you can get a phone/web interview.


Yeah, I'm in Arizona and I can't find much here except for clinical labs, but sadly I don't have a license and I need one for places like Sonora Quest to hire me. I even got a Sonora Quest recruiter to forward my application to the main department and still I didn't get it. She told me they just have a ton of applicants (mostly internal) so it's really hard.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Arizona is a hard place to find entry level work. There are plenty of people willing to relocate out there that have worked in the field for years.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

JD91 said:


> Near graduating and I've been trying really hard to find work. I haven't just been sitting on my butt. I've called hiring managers directly and went in person to places. I've had me resume edited. I have experience. I've tried making money using internet businesses and what not and none of it works for me. I've realized to make money freelancing you have to be good with people. I'm extremely secretive, hate marketing, hate media, like staying to myself, I'm just am not good at it.
> 
> I think what makes me most angry is people in the baby boomer generation giving advice on the internet or my grandparents/ privileged cousins going on about their opportunities, SHUT UP, is really all I want to tell them. They have no idea what it's like to grow up in a world where all the freaking adults lied to you since you were a kid saying go to college and you can be whatever you want. For them, it was possible, but now a degree is no novelty. Also mad because I'm sick and I'm struggling to pay medical bills, graduate, and move back into an apartment.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that! It's harder to find jobs these days. A college degree doesn't mean much but your degree does sound impressive.

How about working in another state? Have you applied outside of Arizona?


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

JD91 said:


> Near graduating and I've been trying really hard to find work. I haven't just been sitting on my butt. I've called hiring managers directly and went in person to places. I've had me resume edited. I have experience. I've tried making money using internet businesses and what not and none of it works for me. I've realized to make money freelancing you have to be good with people. I'm extremely secretive, hate marketing, hate media, like staying to myself, I'm just am not good at it.
> 
> I think what makes me most angry is people in the baby boomer generation giving advice on the internet or my grandparents/ privileged cousins going on about their opportunities, SHUT UP, is really all I want to tell them. They have no idea what it's like to grow up in a world where all the freaking adults lied to you since you were a kid saying go to college and you can be whatever you want. For them, it was possible, but now a degree is no novelty. Also mad because I'm sick and I'm struggling to pay medical bills, graduate, and move back into an apartment.
> 
> ...


Reading this makes me angry too. That is unacceptable. Your cousins are going to have it easier thanks to their ability to be more "likable" and having desirable traits. Employers want the whole package. I wonder how I fare once I graduate. I'll expect to be "unemployed" as well. :no


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

This is why I am happy that I have gotten some work experience while studying. The jobs weren't anything special, but it has really refind my interview skills, an invaluable skill, as well as others. It is harder these days then in the past, but surely the situation over there is not so dire that you can't find anything suitable with your degree?


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

OutsideR1 said:


> This is why I am happy that I have gotten some work experience while studying. The jobs weren't anything special, but it has really refind my interview skills, an invaluable skill, as well as others. It is harder these days then in the past, but surely the situation over there is not so dire that you can't find anything suitable with your degree?


I have work experience. 1 year entomology lab,2 years in a micro lab, a summer at Lawrence Berk. National Lab, and now I volunteer in a clinical research lab performing biochemical assays on patient stool samples. All of this is free work that I do. I think I've put in more "free hours" than most people would ever do for free. Being an undergraduate researcher is like free slave labor lol. I also have paid general work experience. I've worked fast food at 14 and Macy's at 16.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

slowlyimproving said:


> Sorry to hear that! It's harder to find jobs these days. A college degree doesn't mean much but your degree does sound impressive.
> 
> How about working in another state? Have you applied outside of Arizona?


^Only to like one job out of my state. I think I might have better luck applying to jobs in Texas.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

JD91 said:


> I have work experience. 1 year entomology lab,2 years in a micro lab, a summer at Lawrence Berk. National Lab, and now I volunteer in a clinical research lab performing biochemical assays on patient stool samples. All of this is free work that I do. I think I've put in more "free hours" than most people would ever do for free. Being an undergraduate researcher is like free slave labor lol. I also have paid general work experience. I've worked fast food at 14 and Macy's at 16.


You definitely sound like you've done all you can, hope something comes along.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

OutsideR1 said:


> You definitely sound like you've done all you can, hope something comes along.


Yeah me too... semi off topic, these d*** research internship summer opportunities the schools keep advertising, got another one in my email lol. They can pull this ish on the freshman, but two months slave labor does not equal job. Seriously, university can kiss my middle finger.


----------



## jman128 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a biology degree and its been useless to me. I found biology interesting but I didn't realize that its worthless unless you want to go to grad school which I don't. I should have studied something that was practical like business.


----------



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

I was also thinking of pursuing a field in Science but I soon came to the conclusion that there is very limited job opportunities at undergraduate level. I actually have a humanities undergrad degree and I am in the same position you are in. It was worse for me because I could not find any job while I was in college not even a ****en volunteer job. I was only able to find work about 6 months after I graduated. Currently I am unemployed (long story) and am taking a mickey mouse course for minimum wage work just to put food on the table and to save up to do my postgraduate. If you are struggling to find employment maybe you could take a short course and you should be able to find work in no time. It will keep you busy until you find your dream job.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Cook meth


----------



## Harichan (Apr 5, 2015)

Ah yes, the application anxiety...the months of looking for work and getting rejected constantly...

People prolly have already recommended this, but try not to discount work in other states. One of the ways that I actually found work was doing a google search on all the biotech/pharmaceutical companies around where I lived. I went to their pages and applied for any positions that were applicable.

You have so much experience- I'm sure that it'll be applicable especially in the pharmaceutical industry. 

Honestly, I feel like it's about timing...just keep on applying, especially around the summer and a bit after it. Good luck! I'm sure that you'll find a really good job.


----------

